# 3D archery in Central Michigan



## Den66 (Nov 1, 2005)

The Central Michigan Sportsmen's Club will be hosting it's monthly 3D shoot on Saturday, April 14th, from 8 am to 3 pm.......Cost is only $7.00 per shooter, and will include a free breakfast before 10 am. 30 targets in a great wooded and hilly setting, challenging shots for all skill levels. Medals and ribbons awarded for top finishers in all divisions...Bring the family!!!!

Club memberships also available, being a member allows you to shoot the course at most any time for only $5.00....lowest price anywhere!


----------

